# Installer Windows sur un DDE



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

je me permets de venir vers car j'essaie d'installer Window sur un DDE et je rencontre un petit soucie, il y a deux ans mon Mac à été sauvé par Ouroboros sur ce forum je penses donc que c'est le meilleur endroit pour hehe.

Je possède donc tout les outils pour l'installation : Clef USB, DDE accueillant l'OS, L'image ISO Win10, VirtualBox et BootCamp cependant mon problème vient quand je dois effacer le DDE et la Clef : Etant sous High Sierra je n'ai pas accès au menu déroulant proposant les différents types de formats ( GUID Partition / MBR ... ) il faut donc que je les efface via le terminal et je veux être sur de ne pas rentrer une commande au pif quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

J'ai aussi une autre petite question : VirtualBox où dois-je l'installer ? Est-ce que cela a une incidence quelconque ? Et j'aimerai, si possible, créer la partition Virtual Box ailleurs que sur mon SSD Principal est-ce aussi possible ?

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider bonne journée à tous !

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans Mac portables


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Je possède donc tout les outils pour l'installation : Clef USB, DDE accueillant l'OS, L'image ISO Win10, VirtualBox et BootCamp cependant mon problème vient quand je dois effacer le DDE et la Clef : Etant sous High Sierra je n'ai pas accès au menu déroulant proposant les différents types de formats ( GUID Partition / MBR ... ) il faut donc que je les efface via le terminal et je veux être sur de ne pas rentrer une commande au pif quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?


Tu as toutes les informations ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et je t'invite à lire les réponses qui figurent dans ce tutoriel, tu auras des informations sur le clavier et le petit logiciel Brigadier en cas de problème.


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Top je regarde ça et efface ce sujet donc merci à toi si j'ai un soucis je peux te contacter sur ton sujet ? car je fonctionne avec des disques partition pour ma part et je penses que je vais devoir ajouter une petite ligne mais je ne sais ou sur les commandes à rentrer  Je suis sur High Sierra ca ne change rien ?


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Top je regarde ça et efface ce sujet donc merci à toi si j'ai un soucis je peux te contacter sur ton sujet ?


Il y a un message dédié, donc pas de problème.


LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> car je fonctionne avec des disques partition pour ma part et je penses que je vais devoir ajouter une petite ligne


Une ligne de quoi ? Si tu lis bien, il faut impérativement que la partition dédiée soit en Table de partition GUID et en aucun cas MBR, donc prends le temps de lire et relire.


LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Je suis sur High Sierra ca ne change rien ?


Peu importe la version de macOS.


----------

